# My Rabbit is eating a lot.



## Joey123 (Aug 2, 2011)

My Rabbit (about 1 month old now) is eating a lot of its pellets non-stop and I don't know what's wrong with it. Is this normal for a bunny to do this?


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 2, 2011)

Are you sure your rabbit isn't older than 4weeks; usually a month old rabbit is still with his mom nursing ???

//if not he should be:?


----------



## hillrise (Aug 2, 2011)

:yeahthat: also, young rabbits should just plain eat a lot. I've seen a large breed kit that had only been weaned for about a month put away almost a quarter of his weight a day.


----------



## MsBunBun (Aug 3, 2011)

Yeah, young rabbits eat a whole lot. It's a part of growing up. Just be sure to not give them TOO many pellets, since their digestive system is very delicate at this stage. Make sure their diet is mostly hay. Also when you DO give it pellets, try to mix in some BeneBac.
Stop feeding BeneBac when it's about 6-8 weeks old. 

More info on BeneBac - http://www.jefferspet.com/bene-bac-for-pets/p/4157/

I also received my bun when he was 4 weeks of age. I received him after I found out his age, so I couldn't take him back. 
People often get scolded when they get a bun at a very young age (it IS very risky to have a bunny that young). But, you gotta do what you can to keep it happy and healthy!


----------



## Joey123 (Aug 3, 2011)

Well I did get my rabbit from PJ'S Pets and I asked how old the bunny was and she said it was born in late June....


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (Aug 3, 2011)

My baby rabbits have unlimited pellets and hay is more of a treat. I would not add anything else into the diet other then those 2 things.


----------



## plasticbunny (Aug 3, 2011)

*Joey123 wrote: *


> Well I did get my rabbit from PJ'S Pets and I asked how old the bunny was and she said it was born in late June....


Can you post a pic?


----------



## MILU (Aug 3, 2011)

You should introduce vegetables and hay to your bun, I guess they're healthier


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Aug 3, 2011)

I hope you don't feel scolded, Joey,since the pet shop really shouldn't have been selling them so young. But if these rabbits really are only 1 month old, I recommend taking them to an experienced rabbit vet and getting their health checked. Baby rabbits can get sick so very fast. 

At this age, withouttheir mother,I would definitely not recommend introducing vegetables. Just hay and pellets and plenty of fresh water. A probiotic might be a good choice, too. Though, I'd defer to whatever the vet suggests.

Stay away from any sugary rabbit treats or fruits at this stage.

Here is a list of rabbit knowledgeable vets in Ontario:

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=12548&forum_id=9

Hope that helps!

Rue


----------



## David. (Aug 3, 2011)

They are absolutely right! Feed your bunny as much pellets as it can eat and stay away from anything with too many carbohydrates. If your pellets have too much grain in them and your bunny starts to get diarrhea then add some grass hay to his diet as a supplement. A higher fat diet (see link below) is best for them at this age as it mimics the mothers milk but as they get older (5+ months) then use a low energy high fiber pellet and grass hay.http://www.naturalrabbitfood.com/crude-fat/


----------



## ah,ed (Nov 7, 2012)

My bunnies will eat nonstop is this normal?


----------



## manyofus (Nov 9, 2012)

I had the same problem with my bunny. After reading some reviews (http://www.pissedconsumer.com/consumer-reviews/animal-feed.html) I found out that,actually, it's okay when young rabbit eats a lot. But be careful and watch your pet so that it doesn't get obese.


----------

